# When Screen Goes Off, Can't Get It Back On Sometimes, Have To Pull Battery



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've had the droid X since the week before it came out, and have been roming it since it was rooted. Recently, I've came across the problem of the screen refusing to come back after it goes off. It doesn't always happen, and there seems to be no pattern except it starts off not happening often, then it quickly progresses to happening almost every time. The only way I can get the display back is by pulling the battery. This happens on my BH5X and BH6X batteries.

Fixing permissions helps for a little bit, but not long. The same goes for formatting my SD card and changing roms/SBFing.

I've tried CM7, MIUI, LIBERTY, and even stock to see if the problem goes away, and it does for about a day before getting unbearable again.

Any suggestions?

Thanks again for all your help,
-Theo


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you over locking or undervolting in any way? That could be the problem right there. If the voltage is set too low or the governor is something the phone doesn't like, that'll happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Also if you have you r using something like AOC to set a screen off profile you might have the CPU speed set to low. Try 300/400 instead of 300/300

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm doing neither of those, entirely stock unrooted.


----------

